# Updated (May 2016) Recommended Dry Cat Food List



## FinnickHog

This isn't a complete list, but I've included as many quality foods as I could find. That way if you live in an area where you only have access to a limited number of foods, you should still have an option listed here. All foods are for cats unless otherwise specified. Often, dog food of the same brand will work just as well, make sure to read the label first though.

If you haven't yet, make sure you read the http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...3034-beginner-s-guide-hedgehog-nutrition.html, and if you're still curious, take a look at the http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/114530-advanced-nutrition-guide.html for more in depth information.

The individual foods listed here all meet the criteria suggested by the above stickies: 35% or lower *protein*, low (8-20%) *fat* content, named *protein sources* at the top of the ingredients list, *quality vegetable* ingredients, or at least not too many of one kind, and few or no *recalls* in the past 5 years.

I'll list off some top brands first, and then I'll have individual foods categorized by fat content. *Most hedgehogs do well with an average fat content around 10-15%*, but that varies depending on how active your hedgehog is, what he or she is built like, and a few other variables. You may need to play around with your mix to get an optimal fat content specialized for your individual hedgehog. I recommend mixing two or three foods together and adjusting the ratio as needed.

Foods from these companies can be considered "quality" by the standards set by the forum. Check individual flavors for fat and protein content before selecting them, but these companies are currently trustworthy:
Acana
Blue Buffalo*
By Nature
Chicken Soup for the Soul
Fromm*
Go!^
Halo
I and Love and You*
Merrick*
Nature's Logic (very high protein, very high quality, similar to a raw diet)
Now Fresh^
Orijen (high protein, whole prey food. The dog foods have lower protein)
Simply Nourish (Petsmart brand)
Solid Gold
Wellness*
Wild Calling!
Wysong
ZiwiPeak (air dried, over 20% fat)

*= Recent recall on food or treats. No brand on the list has had over 3 recalls in the past 5 years.
^= Owned by Petcurean, who had a history of recalls until recently.
(Stella and Chewy is not listed due to a recent history of recalls)

Foods listed below have all been individually checked by me for quality and guideline compliance. Brands are separated by line, and commas indicate a new flavor of food within that brand, or another line that brand carries.

Individual foods that are less than or equal to 35% protein, and 8-14% fat:
Blue Buffalo Weight Control, Freedom line
Chicken Soup Cat Grain Free Salmon and Legumes Limited Ingredient, Weight and Mature Care
Halo Spot's Stew Grain Free Healthy Weight line, Senior Cat Formula
I and Love and You Naked Essentials line
Merrick Limited Ingredient line
Now Fresh Grain Free Senior Cat
Simply Nourish Indoor Cat Food Turkey and Oatmeal or Duck and Oatmeal
Solid Gold Katz-N-Flocken, Winged Tiger, Moon Shadow, Fit as a Fiddle, Furrever Young
Wellness Complete Health Healthy Weight, Senior, Indoor, Indoor Salmon and Whitefish
Wysong Anergen, Vegan (vegan diet not recommended)

Individual Foods that are less than or equal to 35% protein, and 15-17% fat:
Blue Buffalo Sensitive Stomach, Indoor Health, Healthy Aging
By Nature Ocean Whitefish Cat, all dog foods
Fromm Four Star Salmon, Chicken a la Veg, Duck a la Veg, Salmon a la Veg
Go! Sensitivity and Shine line
Halo Spot's Stew Vigor line, Sensitive Cat line
Solid Gold Nature's Harmony, Moonlight Prowl
Wild Calling Western Plains Stampede Cat line (Rabbit, Salmon, Turkey)
Wysong Vitality, Uretic, Nurture with Quail, Geriatrix

Individual Foods that are less than or equal to 35% protein, and 18-20% fat:
All Acana foods
Blue Buffalo Healthy Living
Chicken Soup Adult Cat
Fromm Beef, Game Bird
Go! Daily Defence
Halo Spot's Stew Indoor Cat Chicken or Fish
Now Fresh Grain Free Fish, Adult Food

Low Fat Cat Foods (For mixing to cut a higher fat food down, or for overweight hedgies):
Blue Buffalo Weight Control (9%)
Chicken Soup Weight and Mature Care (9%)
Solid Gold Fit as a Fiddle (8%)
Wellness Complete Health Healthy Weight (9%)

High(er) Quality Global Food Brands (determined by looking at reviews and consumer complaints, I don't have any personal experience here):
*Australia:*
Canidae
Earthborn
Holistic Select
Taste of the Wild
Wellness

*UK:*
Addiction
Bravo
Hound and Gatos
Soulistic
Weruva

*Mid-ish Europe:*
Addiction
Soulistic
Wellness
Weruva
Ziwi Peak

*Eastern Europe:*
Hills
Wellness

*South America:*
Hills (better than the other stuff available)

*South (Thanks to PeregrinTook for compiling this!):*
Acana
Orijen
Hills Adult Hairball Control, Indoor Cat, Adult Light, Adult Oral Care, Adult Sensitive Skin, Adult Sensitive Stomach, Adult Cat Sterilised, Mature Adult 7+ Light, Mature Adult Active Longevity 7+ Chicken
Royal Canin formulas with meat first (especially Indoor 7 Adult)
Eukanuba formulas with meat first

References: 
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recalls/
http://www.fda.gov/animalveterinary/safetyhealth/recallswithdrawals/
http://www.petfoodreviews.com.au/dry-cat-food/best-dry-cat-food/
http://consciouscat.net/2012/03/22/the-best-food-for-your-cat/
And Individual Brand Websites


----------



## twobytwopets

Are those figures based on dry matter?


----------



## FinnickHog

They are indeed. I didn't convert the Nature's Logic or ZiwiPeak because they're dried raw instead of kibble but the sources are safe if anyone is interested in them.


----------



## upbeatanime

*concerns with the blue buffalo freedom line*

I have some concerns with this brand line. it appears peas are very heavily used in the mix, split up many times....as is potatoes even. As well it also includes cellulose.

@FinnickHog even stated why two of these three concerns where bad here:

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...39450-thoughts-nutro-grain-free-cat-food.html

thoughts on this line? what exactly makes the blue buffalo freedome line good? (mainly talking about the chicken and chicken indoor weight version of the freedom line). I figure peas and potatoes as filler isn't an end all, my main concerns really is the cellulose. the basic guide even black lists it.


----------



## FinnickHog

It's on there because so many people use it and have access to it, and it's a decent quality mid-price, mid-range food. I personally dislike all of the Blue Buffalo foods for a multitude of reasons, but I won't get into that. Different people have different budgets, so I don't want to scare anyone away from it.

I'm only seeing potatoes split once, as potatoes and potato starch. And peas are split once as peas and pea protein in the beef and lamb recipes, but not the chicken recipe. Nutro split more than 3 ingredients multiple times, including proteins.

In the Nutro post, I say it was left out because of the excessive splitting, but mention that it's not as terrible as many other foods. This applies with Blue Buffalo as well, but they were just above the cut off line while Nutro was just below. I had to set a limit on how lenient I would be with ingredients somewhere, and it's definitely higher than some people would put it.

I'm not seeing the cellulose listed in this food anywhere, can you link where you saw it?

What I've been using as a reference:
http://bluebuffalo.com/natural-dog-...reedom/dry-food/freedom-adult-chicken-recipe/
http://bluebuffalo.com/natural-dog-food/grain-free-blue-freedom/dry-food/freedom-adult-lamb-recipe/
http://bluebuffalo.com/natural-dog-food/grain-free-blue-freedom/dry-food/freedom-adult-beef-recipe/

I hope that helps!


----------



## Hoggly

I wish this list was out before I already exchanged food! My breeder has my boy on generic Aldi UK dry cat food. Obviously I'm not impressed with the brand and will transition him. I bought a small bag of Purina Go Cat as it is in the acceptable range for protein and fat while also not containing any ingredients from the sea (fish, fish oils, seaweed, etc.) which is hard to find in my area. Will this be ok for now? I also plan on feeding him fresh meat and vegetables. I'm not really familiar enough with UK brands yet but they mostly contain fish and loads of grains. I don't remember seeing the ones listed at Pets at Home but I also want seeking them out.


----------



## twobytwopets

With ingredient splicing, location on the list can be very important. 
The ingredients are listed in order of weight before being cooked into the final product. 
The concern with splicing ingredients come when we see the same ingredient in different forms listed high up on the list. This easily could be a way that food companies can disguise the main ingredients. 
So, the things we look with ingredient splicing are how high is the first listing of that ingredient, where is the second and so on. How many ingredients are between them. If you really want to split hairs on the issue, look at if the ingredients are wet or dry as well as all the ingredients in between. 

Just an example if chicken is listed first, them corn gluten, peas, corn meal
Chicken first is good, but has a lot of moisture that will get cooked out. 
Corn gluten, it weighs less than the uncooked chicken. This doesn't contain a lot of moisture.
Peas, still contains a decent amount of moisture.
Corn meal, essentially no moisture.

Talking those ingredients in the raw form, not been cooked out, and weigh them. That dictates the other of them as they are listed. If you add all the corn in the food it could add up to outweigh good or better ingredients. 

It's ultimately an issue of how nitpicky you want to be.


----------



## bobble

Hoggly said:


> I'm not really familiar enough with UK brands yet but they mostly contain fish and loads of grains. I don't remember seeing the ones listed at Pets at Home but I also want seeking them out.


My local pets at home stocks wellness, which is not under the uk recommended brands but is listed as recommended for other countries, so that might be worth you checking out if you are struggling


----------



## upbeatanime

http://bluebuffalo.com/natural-cat-...freedom/dry-food/freedom-adult-indoor-recipe/

perhaps the dog food version would be better....assuming the kibbles aren't crazy huge.

dog food version doesn't have it, but it also has only 24% protein.....would this not be on the low side? (I think the cat food mix would be great without the cellulose.....dog food clearly isn't quite the same mix without like i wished for either....ahh well, almost like they aren't made for hedgehogs )


----------



## upbeatanime

also you said you dislike blue Buffalo yourself. You also seem to have done a ton of research yourself as well. If you don't mind, letting me know what you personally recommend? The food i linked happen to be the best i found till i saw it had cellulose. But second opinions always help. Hope you would be some kind? I just got two hedgehogs, My first hedgie died two years ago, I got her in middle school and was foolish to believe that spikes delight was the "one true answer" to hedgehog food at the time and not till i started research a few days ago realized it's not even that good for hedgehogs. (I am glad i went with the pro-diet for the hedgie and it didn't have most of the bad ingredients the other spikes delight formulas have.)


----------



## FinnickHog

upbeatanime said:


> http://bluebuffalo.com/natural-cat-...freedom/dry-food/freedom-adult-indoor-recipe/
> 
> perhaps the dog food version would be better....assuming the kibbles aren't crazy huge.
> 
> dog food version doesn't have it, but it also has only 24% protein.....would this not be on the low side? (I think the cat food mix would be great without the cellulose.....dog food clearly isn't quite the same mix without like i wished for either....ahh well, almost like they aren't made for hedgehogs )


That is so strange. The Freedom Indoor line has the cellulose, and the ones that aren't labeled as "indoor" don't have it. This one doesn't, and there are a few others: http://bluebuffalo.com/natural-cat-...basics-indoor-adult-grain-free-turkey-recipe/. You'll have to read all of them, by the looks of it.



bobble said:


> My local pets at home stocks wellness, which is not under the uk recommended brands but is listed as recommended for other countries, so that might be worth you checking out if you are struggling


I couldn't find proof that Wellness was in the UK. If it is, go ahead and use it!



Hoggly said:


> I wish this list was out before I already exchanged food! My breeder has my boy on generic Aldi UK dry cat food. Obviously I'm not impressed with the brand and will transition him. I bought a small bag of Purina Go Cat as it is in the acceptable range for protein and fat while also not containing any ingredients from the sea (fish, fish oils, seaweed, etc.) which is hard to find in my area. Will this be ok for now? I also plan on feeding him fresh meat and vegetables. I'm not really familiar enough with UK brands yet but they mostly contain fish and loads of grains. I don't remember seeing the ones listed at Pets at Home but I also want seeking them out.


Here's the ingredients list of Purina Go Cat Rabbit and Turkey: Cereals, meat and animal derivatives (10%*), vegetable protein extracts, oils and fats, derivatives of vegetable origin, minerals, yeasts and vegetables (green, orange and white kibbles: 0.13% dried vegetables equivalent to 1% vegetables).

That's really not good. What kind of cereals? Why is a grain product first? It could be oats, corn, who knows. Meat and animal derivatives doesn't name turkey or rabbit. It likely changes batch to batch, so they couldn't name specific meats. Vegetable protein extracts doesn't tell you which vegetables, and if they're adding protein from an extra bunch of sources that aren't meat, that's odd. Oils and fats? Canola oil? Olive oil? Castor oil? What is it!? Agh! If you can get Wellness, use that instead.

Also, the fish warning is because it makes poops really stinky for some hogs. Finnick gets fresh salmon filet pieces on occasion, and he used to get the Halo Spot's Stew fish recipe, and it didn't ever bother him. So if you're having trouble with fish, go ahead and get a food with it in there and try it to see how your hedgehog likes it. It won't hurt your hedgie, but it might be rough on your nose.

Upbeat, are you in North America or the UK? If you're in the UK my brand knowledge is weak at best, but if you're in North America I can give you a refined, FinnickHog-approved list.


----------



## upbeatanime

north america, Ohio, USA to be exact.

also cost is a mute point for me. it's not like they eat alot a day anyway.


----------



## FinnickHog

Perfect, that makes it easy for me! Give me a few minutes to deal with the surprise gecko eggs I just found, and I'll give you a pile more info.


----------



## FinnickHog

Alrighty. So, if cost isn't an issue, have you considered doing a raw diet? That way you can control every single thing that goes in your hedgehog, and you know where the ingredients came from. If you're interested, take a look at this: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/128865-bindi-s-raw-diet.html and this: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/129409-skink-hedgehog-chow.html

Kelsey uses a fully homemade diet, while I use wet cat food to supplement my ingredients with a few extra vitamins and minerals. Both are drastically better options to dry food, so if this is something you could do, it's what I would suggest above all else. If you choose to do that you can start a new thread and we'll help you through it.

Raw dried or freeze dried foods are also an option. If that interests you, let me know and we can do some research together!

If you really have your heart set on kibble, out of the foods on the list above, I would personally use Orijen, Acana, Wysong, Merrick, Spot's Stew, and Wellness, in that order. My dog gets Orijen Tundra, which is an insane $120 for a 60lb bag out here, but I love the stuff. That said, the protein is too high for hedgehogs, and finding a low fat content is tough. Which is where the Acana comes in. It's the same company, and they have a few options that are closer to practical for hedgehogs. The dog foods are all amazing, but you'll have to crush the kibble. The cat line is a bit limited but just as good. Wysong actually has a variety of fat and protein contents, so there's definitely something to choose from there. I can't get Wysong here to my knowledge, but if I could I would use it. It's on a ton of top pet foods lists and I love the ingredients. They split their peas in a few recipes but who doesn't? *sigh*. They also have quality ferret food, which just makes me happy, since Marshall's is basically the same as the hedgehog branded foods. After that, I like Merrick. Finnick gets their wet food mixed into his diet fairly regularly. Again, the dry foods split peas and potatoes, but they're a bit lower down on the list so it concerns me less. Halo Spot's Stew is good, but I mainly fed it because it met all my requirements at the time and I didn't like the other foods in its category. It's about on par with Nutro, I think. The ingredients are pretty good. Wellness is still alright in my books, too. It's on the absolute bottom of foods I would feed, because there's a few different kinds of "meal" used, and again with the splitting. Some also have rice, along with the peas and potatoes. That said, I still have half a bag of this: http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/product-details.aspx?pet=cat&pid=20 in my freezer for emergencies, and Finnick really likes it.

Before I went homemade, Finnick used to get a mix of Acana Grasslands cat, Halo Spot's Stew Grain Free Chicken, Halo Spot's Stew Wild Salmon, and Wellness Complete Health Healthy Weight.

Here are all of those for you to look at:
http://acana.com/our-foods/regionals-cats/grasslands-cat-kitten/?lang=usa
http://shop.halopets.com/Products/Spots-Stew-Dry-Cat-Grain-Free-Chicken-recipe-3Lb
http://shop.halopets.com/Products/Cat-Dry-Indoor-Salmon-3lb
http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/product-details.aspx?pet=cat&pid=20

So that's my personal list. Other people will have very different lists depending on what they've had to deal with from these companies in the past, just like how I don't agree with Blue Buffalo or Nutro. So no matter who you ask, their list will be different. But that's mine .


----------



## bobble

The pets at home nearest to my home, stocks quite a range of wellness. I'm assuming as pets at home is quite a large chain, most of them in the country probably do also. At the moment, alot of the wellness products are on offer as well (I have been looking up the different varieties on the pets at home website) 

My last post was aimed at hoggly, as the UK doesn't seem to have such a 'good' range of foods that are available as the usa seems to. I know I struggled to find a good mix when I first got my hedgie. Although, I am debating adding wellness to my mix as my final kibble, hence why I was looking them up


----------



## Hoggly

Thanks for the help, guys! I do miss the American brands, though it's funny that I can say that only in regards to pet supplies. Moving to the UK didn't effect my buying habits until now, ha ha. 

My Go Cat food does appear to not be so great. I was so worried about fish products that i ended up settling when i saw this one didn't have any and that it's protein and fat levels were in the acceptable range. It's still better than the Aldi cat food he's on now so I think I'll transition him to better quality food by using this as a gateway food. At the same time I'll keep an eye out for the Wellness brand next time I go to Pets at Home. The one across the road from me is small and doesn't have as much as the others in the area but Leeds is full of them so I'll just go to a bigger one. Maybe they'll even let me exchange food again without a receipt.


----------



## bobble

I didn't realise there was such a difference in brands from the us to the UK until I came on here... Now I'm a little obsessed with finding good food brands 

if your local pets at hone doesn't stock it, or you cant find it in another one. I believe you can order it through their website they will deliver it to your nearest store for collection, free of charge. Just another idea, if you really are struggling


----------



## FinnickHog

*More UK Brands!*

I finally realised Pets at Home has a website, so off I went on an adventure. If a mod wants to add this list to the UK list as an update, that would be great, or it works here as well.

These brands are good options. Some are online only with a choice of pickup or delivery, but it's better than nothing.

In order from better to less better:
AATU Cat
Vet's Kitchen
Evolution naturally
Wainwright's
Arden Grange (Kitten only)
Purely

AATU gives you a breakdown of meat protein vs other ingredients right in the name. 85% vs 15%. Awesome. I love this. Vet's Kitchen gives you minimums of the ingredients and the meat protein is always up there and grouped together with brackets. Evolution Naturally does a little weird splitting, but if you total it all off it's good. Wainwright's is pretty good and honest, which is a nice change. Arden Grange kitten looks fine but the rest are iffy. Some have cellulose, and some are way outside the protein and fat ranges. Purely is good too, I'm just confused as to why they split their poultry up all over the place instead of grouping it with brackets like the other foods.

So there's some more options for you UKers! I just used the Pets at Home cat food site to compile all of this. For specific fat and protein stats, click on a food, and then click on Nutrition underneath "buy now" in the horizontal bar. The nutritional analysis or "Analytical Constituents" as they call it is near the bottom, above the feeding guide.


----------



## kelseyfougere

I was wondering if you know of any brands in Canada that would be good for hedgehogs, I can't seem to find any of the ones listed on here in the pet stores besides blue buffalo but I'm personally not the biggest fan of the brand.


----------



## FinnickHog

I'm in Canada, and I made the list . Most of those brands are available out west here. Where have you been looking?


----------



## kelseyfougere

I'm on the eastern side, I've looked at my local pet supply stores, walmart, sobeys, super store, the vets and at the co op, but maybe its because where i live is really rural


----------



## twobytwopets

You will benefit from knowing how to recognize good food from bad. Read over the beginners guide nutrition, sorry I'm on mobile and can't link it for you. 
I would even print it out, so you have it with you at the stores. 
Any store that has a website, start there. Rule foods out as you go. Fat and protein are easy deal breakers for a person starting out. 
If you find a store that has a few acceptable options, check and see if they actually carry it in the store. If not, check their shipping options.


----------



## BrittneyD

*Too much protein?*

Hello! I just bought (before reading this) Simply Nourish "Source" High protein-grain free, chicken and turkey recipe. (For kittens) It states crude protein is not less than 40%.

Is that too much protein? I have not opened the bag, so I am able to take it back for something else. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## twobytwopets

Is that the only food your feeding, or is it part of a mix?


----------



## FinnickHog

Kelsey, you should be able to find the Acana, Orijen, and Wellness at most pet stores. Do you have Petland/Petsmart/PetValu anywhere near you? They'll have the best selection. If not, the vet is probably your next best bet. Ask if they can order something in for your hedgehog.

Here's a link to the nutrition stuff: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...3034-beginner-s-guide-hedgehog-nutrition.html

If you want to make us a list of what you can find, we can go through and help you decide on the bets ones.


----------



## Petlover500

I feed dry Blue Buffalo Indoor Living Chicken Formula dry kibble (32% protein, 15% fat), and a small spoonful of wet Wellness Chicken Formula or wet Wellness Chicken and Beef Formula (10% protein per 3 oz 5% fat per 3 oz). I hoped that by adding the canned it could help add more %.
I saw some higher protein and fat foods, but they werent very high quality... Is there anything that could be better, that I could get my hand on? I live in the US


----------



## Zanka

Hoggly said:


> I wish this list was out before I already exchanged food! My breeder has my boy on generic Aldi UK dry cat food. Obviously I'm not impressed with the brand and will transition him. I bought a small bag of Purina Go Cat as it is in the acceptable range for protein and fat while also not containing any ingredients from the sea (fish, fish oils, seaweed, etc.) which is hard to find in my area. Will this be ok for now? I also plan on feeding him fresh meat and vegetables. I'm not really familiar enough with UK brands yet but they mostly contain fish and loads of grains. I don't remember seeing the ones listed at Pets at Home but I also want seeking them out.


Hey, my hedgie ONLY accepts Purina Go Cat.. which I've heard that is not great quality, but hey what can I do I tried different brands with no luck. In fact he doesn't eat anything else (except of mealies). Also Fish oil is fine, as long as biscuits are meat based they can have some fish ingredients. Also, I recommend purina go cat indoor (reduced odour significantly !!! )


----------



## sammerbammmer

What is your opinion on Evo (The Ancestral Diet) brand dry cat food? It is a salmon/herring blend. The person I got my hedgie from was feeding him that. The bag says that it is grain free, 87% high-quality animal ingredients (such as herring, salmon, and eggs), 13% fruits and veggies. The person I got him from wasn't a breeder, so i just want to be positive that I'm giving him a healthy diet with all the nutrients he needs. He also LOVES pecans as treats (I break them up super small to prevent choking), but I've read that nuts are bad for them....opinions?


----------



## FinnickHog

I don't know much about the Evo foods, because there isn't much solid information available. They didn't make the list because the ingredients are never listed by weight, and are instead sorted into categories and then listed in whatever order the manufacturer thinks looks the nicest. This means we can't tell if salmon or herring are the first ingredient, or if something else is. If you can find a website that lists the ingredients by weight I can give you a better breakdown, but as it stands, I just don't know how good this food is. It says it's 87% high quality animal ingredients, which should mean it's good, but I can't help but worry that something like pea fiber is the top ingredient. This food also contains "natural flavor" which could literally be anything that tastes like what they were aiming for flavor-wise.

I wouldn't feed it because by listing the ingredients the way they do I get the impression that they're hiding something. I'm very paranoid about what I feed though.

As for the pecans, nuts aren't digested very well by hedgehogs, so I'd cut those out of the diet too. You could probably give a very small piece once a week or more if you really wanted to, but nuts sit in hedgie tummies a really long time before they break down.

Sorry I couldn't be more help!


----------



## alia

merrick was recently bought by the purina company (known to have poor quality foods, and merrick may be no exception.) i heard about this through the dog community, so i'm sure it'll be more important for hedgehogs' nutritional needs.


----------



## sammerbammmer

Would you recommend this kind?


----------



## FinnickHog

This food has powdered cellulose in it, which is on the no go list.

Here's the food's website: http://bluebuffalo.com/natural-cat-...-food/wilderness-adult-indoor-chicken-recipe/

And here's the list of ingredients to avoid: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...3034-beginner-s-guide-hedgehog-nutrition.html


----------



## kouros

kelseyfougere said:


> I was wondering if you know of any brands in Canada that would be good for hedgehogs, I can't seem to find any of the ones listed on here in the pet stores besides blue buffalo but I'm personally not the biggest fan of the brand.


1st Choice is a Canadian brand and from what I read in their website they have quite an interesting array of cat food. One thing I noticed though is the rather high fat content. Perhaps somebody could give some comment regarding their product.

I've never used this brand before. In where I live, 1st Choice product range is rather patchy and I doubt the stock freshness.


----------



## FinnickHog

1st Choice splits their ingredients really badly. Their Indoor Vitality, for example, has split chicken, peas, and rice. So I have no idea how much of each of these are present. They also use a bunch of other fillers, like oats and barley. If you were to combine the peas, rice, oats, and barley, it might end up quite a bit higher than the protein. It contains some salmon as well, but not enough to be significant. It also has unidentified "natural flavor" which, again, could be just about anything. Compared to Blue Buffalo, I'd say it could be ranked about the same or slightly below. Here's the ingredients list for reference, I've highlighted all the fillers with blue:

Chicken, chicken meal, rice, pea protein, chicken fat naturally preserved with mixed tocopherols, beet pulp, brown rice, pearled barley, oat groats, dried egg product, natural flavor, whole flaxseed, salmon oil, dried tomato pomace, pea fiber, potassium chloride, lecithin, calcium carbonate, choline chloride, salt, calcium propionate (as a preservative), sodium bisulfate, taurine, DL-methionine, L-lysine, yeast extract (a source of mannan-oligosaccharides), ferrous sulfate, ascorbic acid (vitamin C), chicory extract (a source of inulin), zinc oxide, sodium selenite, alpha-tocopherol acetate (a source of vitamin E), nicotinic acid, Yucca schidigera extract, calcium iodate, manganous oxide, L-carnitine, D-calcium pantothenate, thiamin mononitrate, riboflavin, pyridoxine hydrochloride, vitamin A supplement, cholecalciferol (a source of vitamin D3), biotin, dried spearmint, dried parsley, green tea extract, zinc proteinate, vitamin B12 supplement, cobalt carbonate, folic acid, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate.


----------



## tofrus

Hi, can I use this type of cat food? just wanna make sure before I buy. Thank you.
ah nvm theres rice inside, ill be right back and edit this post.


----------



## tofrus

i cant edit this post so ill just re-ask here.

so i found product that you recommend on the first post:

Orijen Cat food:

INGREDIENTS
Boneless chicken,* chicken meal, chicken liver,* whole herring,* boneless turkey,* turkey meal, turkey liver,* whole eggs,* boneless walleye,* whole salmon,* chicken heart,* chicken cartilage,* herring meal, salmon meal, chicken liver oil, chicken fat, red lentils, green peas, green lentils, sun-cured alfalfa, kelp, pumpkin,* butternut squash,* spinach greens,* carrots,* apples,* pears,* cranberries,* mixed tocopherols (preservative), chicory root, dandelion root, chamomile, peppermint leaf, ginger root, caraway seeds, turmeric, rose hips, freeze-dried chicken liver, freeze-dried turkey liver, freeze-dried chicken, freeze-dried turkey, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product + vitamins and minerals

*delivered fresh and preservative-free

SUPPLEMENTS
Zinc Protienate, copper proteinate, vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, dried Enterococcis faecium fermentation product.

Crude protein (min.) 42 %
Crude fat (min.) 20 %
Crude fiber (max.) 3 %
Moisture (max.) 10 %
Calcium (min./max) 1.4 / 1.7 %
Phosphorus (min./max) 1.1 / 1.4 %
Omega-6 (min.) 3.5 %
Omega-3 (min.) 1.2 %
DHA (min.) 0.7 %
EPA (min.) 0.4 %
Taurine (min.) 0.25 %
Magnesium (max.) 0.09 %
pH 5
Ash (max.) 8%

Sodium 0.4%
Chloride 0.6%
Potassium 0.9%
Magnesium 0.09%
Manganese 17 mg/kg
Selenium 1.0 mg/kg
Iron 230 mg/kg
Zinc 180 mg/kg
Copper 20 mg/kg
Iodine 2.4 mg/kg


Acana Dog Food:
INGREDIENTS
Boneless salmon, salmon meal, herring meal, whitesh meal*, green peas, red lentils, boneless herring, boneless ounder, herring oil, eld beans, canola oil, sun-cured alfalfa, pea bre, natural sh avour, whole apples, whole pears, pumpkin, butternut squash, parsnips, carrots, spinach greens, cranberries, blueberries, kelp, chicory root, juniper berries, angelica root, marigold owers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, lavender, rosemary

* ACANAs whitefish meal contains wild-caught cod, pollock, sole, flounder and halibut.

Crude protein (min.)	33%
Crude fat (min.)	17%
Crude fiber (max.)	5%
Moisture (max.)	10%
Calcium (min.)	1.5 %
Phosphorus (min.)	1.2%
Calcium: Phosphorus Ratio	1.3:1
Omega-6 (min.)	2.5%
LA (min.)	1.6%
Omega 3 (min.)	2.0%
EPA (min.)	0.5%
DHA (min.)	0.7%
Omega 6:Omega 3 ratio	1.25:1
Glucosamine (min.)	700 mg/kg
Chondroitin sulfate (min.)	900 mg/kg

Please help me, thank you.


----------



## tofrus

Update:

i just read thread about "Beginner's Guide to Hedgehog Nutrition"

since i cant delete post and dog kibble usually big, so i wanna ask again 1 more time, can i use this product instead. Its Dog food acana puppy, here is the ingredients:

Fresh chicken meat (16%), chicken meal (13%), turkey meal (12%), red lentils, whole green peas, fresh chicken giblets (liver, heart, kidney) (7%), chicken fat (7%), fresh whole eggs (4%), fresh whole flounder (4%), herring meal (3%), herring oil (2%), sun-cured alfalfa, green lentils, field beans, whole yellow peas, pea fiber, fresh chicken cartilage (2%), dried brown kelp, fresh whole pumpkin, fresh whole butternut squash, fresh whole parsnips, fresh kale, fresh spinach, fresh mustard greens, fresh turnip greens, fresh whole carrots, fresh red delicious apples, fresh Bartlett pears, freeze-dried chicken liver, freeze-dried turkey liver, fresh whole cranberries, fresh whole blueberries, chicory root, turmeric, milk thistle, burdock root, lavender, marshmallow root, rose hips, enterococcus faecium.

SUPPLEMENTS: ZINC CHELATE. VITAMIN E (PRESERVATIVE).

Crude protein (min.) 33 %
Fat content (min.) 20 %
Crude ash (max.) 7 %
Crude fibres (max.) 5 %
Moisture (max.) 12 %
Calcium (min.) 1.5 %
Phosphorus (min.) 1.1 %
Omega-6 fatty acids (min.)	2.7 %
Omega-3 fatty acids (min.)	1 %
DHA (min.) 0.3 %
EPA (min.) 0.3 %
Glucosamine (min.) 1400 mg/kg
Chondroitin sulfate (min.)	900 mg/kg
Linoleic acid (min.) 2.5 %
Carbohydrate (NFE) 23 %


Sorry for triple post tho, i cant delete my previous post.


----------



## FinnickHog

Any of the Acana or Orijen foods would be great. I currently feed them to my dog, and my hedgie used to get them as well. You may find the fat content at 20% is a little high, so you might want to mix in a lower fat food to bring that down a bit. It depends on how active your hedgehog is and how much it eats. 

No worries about all of the posts!


----------



## tofrus

FinnickHog said:


> Any of the Acana or Orijen foods would be great. I currently feed them to my dog, and my hedgie used to get them as well. You may find the fat content at 20% is a little high, so you might want to mix in a lower fat food to bring that down a bit. It depends on how active your hedgehog is and how much it eats.
> 
> No worries about all of the posts!


Hi, thank you for your help.

i ended up buy Acana Dog
Crude protein (min.)	33%
Crude fat (min.) 17%
Crude fiber (max.)	5%

yes ill check if my hedgehog is heavy runner or not, if not ill mix it with lower fat.


----------



## SquirtleSquirt

Hi, I was wondering whether this product: http://www.solidgoldpet.com/product/touch-heaven-chicken/ is okay for my baby to eat. I just want to double make sure before I buy it. Thank you!


----------



## FinnickHog

The protein is just barely too high, and you may find 18% fat too high as well. It would be great in a mix but may be too rich on its own.


----------



## SquirtleSquirt

Would this one: http://www.bynaturepetfoods.com/by-nature-dog-food/grain-free-dry-dog/turkey-sweet-potato/ work well? Sorry for asking again I just like to make sure @[email protected]


----------



## FinnickHog

That one actually looks really good!


----------



## SquirtleSquirt

Thank you so much!


----------



## tofrus

FinnickHog said:


> The protein is just barely too high, and you may find 18% fat too high as well. It would be great in a mix but may be too rich on its own.


Hi, can i add hot water just to make the kibble not really hard, i try to crush it but its kinda hard. my hedgehog still 2 months old and he look like have a problem to eat it sometimes. thank you.


----------



## SquirtleSquirt

tofrus said:


> Hi, can i add hot water just to make the kibble not really hard, i try to crush it but its kinda hard. my hedgehog still 2 months old and he look like have a problem to eat it sometimes. thank you.


Tofrus you can add little bit of regular temperature water to soften them up a little


----------



## tofrus

SquirtleSquirt said:


> Tofrus you can add little bit of regular temperature water to soften them up a little


alright thank you


----------



## Ogle08

I just need to bring this up for anyone who has or is considering acana. I recently got a new hedgehog and I was looking into getting him acana. I used it for my late hedgehog, Cinnamon and all was well.

When I was reading the new packaging they have out now, I noticed they changed the protein from 35% to 37%. So now it's too high and I ended up getting the dog version. The fat is lower in the dog one anyway. But this might change it making the list now.


----------



## tofrus

Hello, in #1 Post you said: Royal Canin formulas with meat first (especially Indoor 7 Adult) is fine, but the Ingredients is like this:

*Corn*, barley, *wheat*, chicken meal, *corn gluten meal*, soy protein isolate, natural flavors, chicken fat, *wheat gluten*, *brewers rice*, dried plain beet pulp, vegetable oil, pea fiber, fish oil, calcium sulfate, rice hulls, grain distillers dried yeast, potassium chloride, egg product, psyllium seed husk, sodium silico aluminate, sodium bisulfate, sodium pyrophosphate, fructooligosaccharides, choline chloride, calcium carbonate, vitamins [DL-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), niacin supplement, biotin, riboflavin supplement, D-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin A acetate, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), vitamin B12 supplement, folic acid, vitamin D3 supplement], taurine, DL-methionine, potassium citrate, salt, trace minerals [zinc proteinate, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, copper sulfate, calcium iodate, copper proteinate, sodium selenite], glucosamine hydrochloride, marigold extract (Tagetes erecta L.), green tea extract, L-carnitine, chondroitin sulfate, rosemary extract, preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid.

https://www.royalcanin.com/products/royal-canin-feline-health-nutrition-indoor-7-dry-cat-food/2548


----------



## FinnickHog

It's almost 2017! Looks like my list is outdated already. Dog and cat foods change a lot over a relatively short period. If you have the time and parience to put together a new list, go for it! This is a good example of why we suggest you do your own research though .


----------



## TeddytheHedgie_

What about Nutrish by Rachael Ray? Real Chicken & Brown Rice Recipe for Cats. If anybody has any comments about this food please let me know - I'm thinking about switching to this.


----------



## FinnickHog

The Nutrish brand is as bad as can be. I have no idea why Rachael Ray endorses it. Sorry


----------



## jrodin12

*Light Cat Food?*

My hedgie is slightly over weight and while at the Vet, they mentioned possibly switching to a light cat food to help with weight management and now that she is 3 years old they thought it might be a good idea. Any thoughts on whether light cat food is okay enough, what brands, or anything I should know? I have cut back on her regular food which is listed below. She does not use the wheel much anymore in her cage, either due to putting a little more weight, or getting older... Not sure of which.

Currently, she is eating:
Blue Buffalo Basics Limited Ingredient Grain Free Turkey & Potato Indoor Cat Food - ngredients
Deboned Turkey, Turkey Meal, Tapioca Starch, Peas, Pea Protein Concentrate, Canola Oil (source of Omega 6 Fatty Acids), Pea Fiber, Natural Flavor, Potatoes, Fish Oil (source of Omega 3 Fatty Acids), Choline Chloride, Calcium Carbonate, Potassium Chloride, DL-Methionine, Salt, Pumpkin, Dried Chicory Root, Flaxseed (source of Omega 3 and 6 Fatty Acids), Potato Starch, Caramel Color, Dehydrated Alfalfa Meal, Vitamin E Supplement, Taurine, Mixed Tocopherols (a natural preservative), L-Lysine, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Sulfate, Blueberries, Cranberries, Barley Grass, Parsley, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Dried Kelp, Turmeric, Ferrous Sulfate, Nicotinic Acid (Vitamin B3), Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Oil of Rosemary, L-Carnitine, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Copper Sulfate, Biotin (Vitamin B7), Vitamin A Supplement, Copper Amino Acid Chelate,, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Calcium Pantothenate (Vitamin B5), Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Manganese Sulfate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Folic Acid (Vitamin B9), Calcium Iodate, Dried Yeast, Dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, Dried Aspergillus niger fermentation extract, Dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, Dried Bacillus subtilis fermentation extract, Sodium Selenite.

Crude Protein 30.0% min Crude Fat 14.0% min Crude Fiber 6.0% max Moisture 10.0% max Magnesium 0.08% min Taurine 0.15% min Vitamin E 300 IU/kg min

Limited Ingredient Diets® Green Pea & Chicken Dry Cat - Natural Balance - 
Crude Protein	30.0% Min.
Crude Fat	12.0% Min.
Crude Fiber	4.0% Max.
Moisture	10.0% Max.
Taurine	0.1% Min.
Omega-6 Fatty Acids*	2.5% Min.
Omega-3 Fatty Acids*	0.5% Min.
*Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Cat Nutrient Profiles.
Green Peas, Chicken Meal, Chicken, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Pea Protein, Natural Flavor, Salmon Oil, Flaxseed, Calcium Carbonate, DL-Methionine, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Minerals (Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Sulfate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Sodium Selenite, Manganese Sulfate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Calcium Iodate), Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Citric Acid (preservative), Mixed Tocopherols (preservative), Taurine, Rosemary Extract.

She also gets mealworms + crickets. I have cut back to about every third day feeding her a few. Fresh lettuce, greens, carrots daily as well.


----------



## FinnickHog

I personally would just cut the Blue Buffalo out gradually and add in a food with 9% fat too see if that helps. You'll have to switch slowly so it'll take time to notice a difference. I'd suggest buying a small scale, like one used to weigh produce that you can buy at Walmart or anywhere like that. Then you can keep track of any progress.

Go ahead and pick one of the 9% fat foods or lower from the first post, or if you have something else available, post its stats and we'll have a look for you.


----------



## Quillys_Mom_Punky

General question - how do you know which fat percentage is right for your hedgie?


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie

The fat percentage is based on your hedgies activity. i.e. explorer hedgehogs who are constantly running will need a high fat food to help them keep on weight. Or an overweight hog who just sleeps will need a low fat food to try to lose weight. It depends on the hedgehog. I personally think 15% fat is a maximum though.


----------



## Quillys_Mom_Punky

Poppy_the_hedgie said:


> The fat percentage is based on your hedgies activity. i.e. explorer hedgehogs who are constantly running will need a high fat food to help them keep on weight. Or an overweight hog who just sleeps will need a low fat food to try to lose weight. It depends on the hedgehog. I personally think 15% fat is a maximum though.


 He is an avid wheeler every night! I'll aim for 15% to start.


----------



## hazel

Hi, My hedgie is 4, 5 years old. She has been eating mix of Acana, Solid Gold and Chicken Soup cats foods for last year. I would like her to try these two new brands in addition to her current diet. I read all topics about food and nutrition and still didnt find any information on a few ingredients in a cat's food below. It says that first food has some green tea an ginger. I m sure they r in very small amounts but just wanted to be sure if its safe for hedgies and the second brand has beef liver

https://www.chewy.com/health-extension-grain-free-turkey/dp/112068

https://www.chewy.com/fromm-four-star-nutritionals-grain/dp/103436


----------



## FinnickHog

The Fromm has a lot of non-meats near the top. With what you're feeding now I wouldn't bother switching to something of lower quality. The Health Extension looks good though! Just keep an eye on that high fat content.


----------



## Pendingdysphoria

So I am new to the advanced hedgehog diet and I am trying to better their nutrition. I am a little lost with all the figures but I really want to learn, also I see that Merrick is listed but not under the "quality" set by the forum, what makes Merrick not fit into the quality zone? Merrick's cat food line is primarily in stores as Whole Earth, so their off brand, do you know anything about this? 

I know that overall Merrick is a company that I trust and it is what I feed both my dogs and cat but I know that doesn't necessarily mean it fits well into a hedgehog diet! 
Thanks!


----------



## Mr.Pricklesworth_Hedgehog

I was recommended the Natural balance Green Pea and Duck formula. It has good ingredients, and 30% protein and a 12% fat. I have used it with no problems, should I switch brands? (I also mix this with Blue Buffalo Weight Control cat food)


----------



## Lilysmommy

There's no need to switch if you don't want to & if your hedgehog's doing well.  It's not a bad brand.


----------



## HannahLu94

Hoggly said:


> I wish this list was out before I already exchanged food! My breeder has my boy on generic Aldi UK dry cat food. Obviously I'm not impressed with the brand and will transition him. I bought a small bag of Purina Go Cat as it is in the acceptable range for protein and fat while also not containing any ingredients from the sea (fish, fish oils, seaweed, etc.) which is hard to find in my area. Will this be ok for now? I also plan on feeding him fresh meat and vegetables. I'm not really familiar enough with UK brands yet but they mostly contain fish and loads of grains. I don't remember seeing the ones listed at Pets at Home but I also want seeking them out.


I'm also in the UK and my breeder gave me a list of cat foods that she buys and then mixes together (which I thought was a good idea so will probably carry on doing) but it meant I had to go on one heck of a mission to find the foods listed haha! Anyways, if you have a Jollyes or a pound stretcher near you they sell a great deal of the brands listed and the prices are really reasonable  B&M sell the Go Cat as well (though the smaller store only had the chicken and duck mix -_-)

https://www.poundstretcher.co.uk/the-pet-hut/cat-supplies

https://www.jollyes.co.uk/


----------



## Marijna

This List is so Helpful! Thank you for taking the time to put it together!


----------



## Marijna

upbeatanime said:


> also you said you dislike blue Buffalo yourself. You also seem to have done a ton of research yourself as well. If you don't mind, letting me know what you personally recommend? The food i linked happen to be the best i found till i saw it had cellulose. But second opinions always help. Hope you would be some kind? I just got two hedgehogs, My first hedgie died two years ago, I got her in middle school and was foolish to believe that spikes delight was the "one true answer" to hedgehog food at the time and not till i started research a few days ago realized it's not even that good for hedgehogs. (I am glad i went with the pro-diet for the hedgie and it didn't have most of the bad ingredients the other spikes delight formulas have.)


I use Blue Buffalo Natural Chicken cat food... should I switch to another food? are there any better ones that you could recommend?


----------



## FinnickHog

Hello! Your timing is excellent! I'm thinking of doing a 2020 foods list for brands available in North America in the very near future, since I have to research for my new baby anyway. Blue Buffalo will be at the top of my inquiry list. I'm interested to see how many recalls they've had in the past few years. When I posted this thread originally, they had several recalls in the uncomfortably recent past, but that was years ago now so they may have cleaned things up.


----------

